# how does Dianabol tablets work



## nRVaNa (Jul 30, 2005)

im not sure how it works? or what it is? can u help me out


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

*You are 14........Dianabol tablets will make your balls shrink and your dick will shrink by 3 or 4 inches*


----------



## tommyboy11 (Jul 30, 2005)

yupp dont even think about roids for awhile man, just workout and have ur diet in check. You have plenty of natural growing ahead of you.


----------



## nRVaNa (Jul 30, 2005)

i know im not thinking about them yet i dont need them as of right NOW but im curiouse cause i just read something that u guys were saying and i had no clue what was going on hahaha


----------



## tommyboy11 (Jul 30, 2005)

shit im seeing you have 3-4 % bf thats a little unhealthy to me bro


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

tommyboy11 said:
			
		

> shit im seeing you have 3-4 % bf thats a little unhealthy to me bro


By all his threads and posts you should know he has no clue what his body fat is........probably 8-9% at best


----------

